
World's First Patented Unhackable Computer Ever - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/microsafex/worlds-first-patented-unhackable-computer-ever
======
detaro
"Interesting" pitch ... "patented", "In my research, I found out that all the
PC manufacturers follow the IBM Personal computer design that IBM came out
with in the 1980s.", hardware designed and custom operating system written in
3 months, absolutely no details about what it'll do differently, ...

I wonder if that's a strategy to make money: sell something with preposterous
security claims, so a bunch of security people will jump at buying one to
prove you wrong. Should probably a bit more realistic for that.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
> sell something with preposterous security claims, so a bunch of security
> people will jump at buying one to prove you wrong.

my first feeling too. title alone is already going to outrage the infosec
community. it'll lead to discussion and condemnation, and that drives traffic
... some will come to his defense and point to "oh but he has a patent" ...
then the discussion will splinter further into sub-threads about the merits of
the US patent system or whether patents make sense for cash-strapped founders.

Once there is enough traction other would-be con-artists (the Craig Wright
types) jump in to defend him or at least amplify the message on social media
(maybe even John Mcafee will invest).

I can't tell if the kickstarter campaign was written by a child or a mentally
ill person. The patent immediately shaves off 20 IQ points from anyone
reading.

------
gmemstr
I find the website particularly amusing - it appears the "specs" are just
copied from those of a Macbook
[https://microsafex.com/](https://microsafex.com/)

------
Forellen
"Where did the idea come from? In a dream. "

Yep. And a dream it shall remain. And what's up with the cringy video
presentation?

------
fortran77
Apple claims their computers and OS are "secure by design" (their own words)
and it helps sell computers.

[https://www.apple.com/business/resources/docs/macOS_Security...](https://www.apple.com/business/resources/docs/macOS_Security_Overview.pdf)

